# GH or Igf1-lr33



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

So, I'm gonna run tren e aromd 500mg/wk and test e at about the same. Yet I've heard that if u add in gh, it  dramatically increases the gains. I already have igf1


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> So, I'm gonna run tren e aromd 500mg/wk and test e at about the same. Yet I've heard that if u add in gh, it  dramatically increases the gains. I already have igf1



Would it make sense to use them concurrently or to actually through in some gh?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

Famgd!!!!!


----------



## heavyiron (May 9, 2014)

yes, stack all of it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 9, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> So, I'm gonna run tren e aromd 500mg/wk and test e at about the same. Yet I've heard that if u add in gh, it  dramatically increases the gains. I already have igf1





GearsMcGilf said:


> Would it make sense to use them concurrently or to actually through in some gh?



It would surely increase the gains.
whats the plans..spill em?
What kind of growth are the speaking of... still lots of shit on the market. Get it from a hairy fella 
What kind of igf do you already have?


----------



## HFO3 (May 9, 2014)

the pumps are killer you'll have fun with that!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

K. Will do!  Thx for the advices. Just pinned 12 iu of each.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> It would surely increase the gains.
> whats the plans..spill em?
> What kind of growth are the speaking of... still lots of shit on the market. Get it from a hairy fella
> What kind of igf do you already have?



I have some igf1-lr3. I have been getting most of my gears from a hairy fella who just came out on FB today. But, I've gotten my 'tides from various sources over the years. Is there a different bisexual hairy guy or are we talking bout the same one?


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 9, 2014)

Honestly I don't have a db acct. I doubt the man likes ssausage but he'll I'm wrong all the time


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Honestly I don't have a db acct. I doubt the man likes ssausage but he'll I'm wrong all the time


Even if dude digs sausage, I'm cool with that as long as I can get some hgh at a good price and make beastly gains.


----------



## usmclifter (May 10, 2014)

Where do you get your gh from brother? I'm looking for another source...hairy fella on fb?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 10, 2014)

I haven't ever used gh before. It's expensive, from what I've heard. So I just wanna make sure it's worth it first. Frankly I haven't heard from many folks who've used it. I hear its great along side a gear cycle, but not too anabolic as a stand alone.


----------



## raysd21 (May 10, 2014)

Tren and Igf definitely have synergy although I hate that word.  GH basically stimulates IGF production from what I've read plus it's damn expensive and hard to find genuine product.  The added benefits of GH are lengthy and somewhat exaggerated.  Who knows what is true?  I honestly would not use both together.  It would be a waste.  HGH stimulates IGF therefore why use IGF on top of it????  You might run into problems with excess growth in unwanted areas with over saturation.   I would use HGH with the tren for the added benefits of recovery, sleep, mood, anti anxiety etc...... if they are true.  Good luck.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 12, 2014)

If hgh stimulates igf, wouldn't if make more sense to just use the igf with the tren/test cycle?


----------



## SuperLift (May 12, 2014)

Legit recombinant igf1 lr3 is awesome!! Great stack with test/ghrp


----------



## raysd21 (May 13, 2014)

> I would use HGH with the tren for the added benefits of recovery, sleep, mood, anti anxiety etc...... if they are true.



If you don't get bad sides with tren then by all means just use the igf.  I think HGH has more to offer with tren in general.  If your girlfriend says you are not a monster on tren.... use igf.  If you don't beat your dog on tren use igf.  If you sleep fine on tren use igf.  GH might ease some sides that's all I'm saying.


----------



## blergs. (May 13, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Would it make sense to use them concurrently or to actually through in some gh?



I love igf1 and hgh. if you got the igf1 already, I say stack it!   
if you can get hgh also and toss it in, heck why not. 

I would stack igf1/tren/test for sure!


----------

